# Nassau, Bahamas Jan 12 to 19 Need 2 bedrooms



## Tradetimes (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

I need a place in nassau for Jan 12. to 19 2014. 2 bedrooms


----------



## scooter (Dec 4, 2013)

Tradetimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a place in nassau for Jan 12. to 19 2014. 2 bedrooms



If you have not yet booked flights, I have a 2 BR for Presidents Week (2/14 start) at Harborside Atlantis.


----------

